# Don't know if this qualifies as a sport.....



## garcia3441 (Jun 27, 2007)

Takeru "Tsunami" Kobayashi will not defend his hot dog eating title.


Japan&#39;s all-star speed eater suffers professional injury - Yahoo! News


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder what kind of problems he will have when he gets older.

He might need to get one of those blenders from "Will it blend?".


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mmmmm..... Hot dog smoothies.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 27, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm..... 

What kind of liquid would you put in there to be able to suck it up in a straw?

I would guess water, since that's what he used in the contests.


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn I was really pulling for him this year.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 27, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> What kind of liquid would you put in there to be able to suck it up in a straw?
> 
> I would guess water, since that's what he used in the contests.



I'd put in some beer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2007)

that would suck, last month my jaw would pop and hurt like a motherfucker the first time I ate each day, luckily that went away.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 27, 2007)

Poor him... 

What is he gonna do with his life now?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 27, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I'd put in some beer.



Hot dogs and beer can never go wrong


----------

